# Will Kuhli loaches eat snails?



## ncox38

I have a mean MTS problem that is getting exponentially worse by the day. I dont want clown loaches because they get too big. I like Kuhli loaches the best of the loaches. 

Actually, i have a south american bio-type and would prefer no asian species at all, are there any south americans that will help control the snail population?

Thanks


----------



## fshfanatic

I have never heard of Kuhli loaches eating snails.


----------



## A Hill

i would suggest putting a slice of zuccinni or summer squash in the tank in a soda bottle or something then leave it for the night. it should be covered in them.

- fish newb -


----------



## crazie.eddie

No, they will not. I have heard about Yo-you loaches, but I also have heard occassions where they lose the taste for snails.

You can leave a vegatable as suggested, but you may have to do this frequently.

Most fishes will eat snails, but just cannot eat through the snail shells. If you gently break the snail shells, the fish will eventually find them and grow a taste for them.

Avoid using snail killing meds, since they do more harm to the fish than the snails.


----------



## jhoetzl

ncox38 said:


> I have a mean MTS problem that is getting exponentially worse by the day. I dont want clown loaches because they get too big. I like Kuhli loaches the best of the loaches.



Hmmm, two things I here.

1) MTS are somewhat beneficial in the planted tank - they hide during 'lights on' and stir the gravel around

2) You might be overfeeding

As for South America snail eating fish...maybe certain dwarf cichlids, but usually not. M in MTS is "Malaysian"...


----------



## Nightshop

Loaches Online

Tons of information on loaches there.


----------



## Marc

Kuhlis wont but puffers will eat snails.


----------



## crazie.eddie

> 1) MTS are somewhat beneficial in the planted tank - they hide during 'lights on' and stir the gravel around


The thing I always didn't like about #1 was, snails create waste. So they are deep in the substrate stirring their waste deeper and deeper into your subtrate.


----------



## Burks

I wish they would. My tank has exploded in the ramshorn population. I may have to find me a loach that does eat them so I don't have to toss them all away.


----------

